# TiVo aux input... What does this do?



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello peeps,

My setup has two TiVos. One series two and one series three. Both have lifetime. On the back of the series two there is a composite input. I want to plug my iPod into that and watch video podcasts. My cable is comcast and it comes into the TiVo via coax, so that input is not being used. Does anyone know if I can do this?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Assuming the iPod's output is standard video (could you hook the same output to a normal TV?), the answer is probably "Yes" -BUT- switching between the TiVo's inputs is a bit cumbersome.

Frankly, I am not sure what added value you get by using TiVo in this way - maybe if you explained what you're trying to accomplish in more detail ...


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

WayneCarter said:


> Assuming the iPod's output is standard video (could you hook the same output to a normal TV?), the answer is probably "Yes" -BUT- switching between the TiVo's inputs is a bit cumbersome.
> 
> Frankly, I am not sure what added value you get by using TiVo in this way - maybe if you explained what you're trying to accomplish in more detail ...


I guess the initial problem is that my tv only has coax in. So I would be using the TiVo as a bridge.

I can hook the iPod up to any tv that has composite video in and it plays video fine.

How do you switch to the TiVo's composite in?


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Try setting Tivo's tuner to channel 1.
That works for me, though I am using S-Video input instead of the composite video.


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

yukit said:


> Try setting Tivo's tuner to channel 1.
> That works for me, though I am using S-Video input instead of the composite video.


Is that correct? That seems less than cumbersome. I will give it a try.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

The only way I know to change TiVo's input is thru Guided Setup - which is cumbersome. If TiVo uses "channel 1" to select the A/V input, that certainly would be convenient. I apologize for the apparent misinformation - I have no reason to select the input in normal usage and have not seen any information to indicate there was a way to select inputs in a more convenient way than Guided Setup.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Simpe solution: get an RF modulator.

Option 2, watch the podcasts on the Tivo with Desktop 2.4, tivo.net, or pytivo.


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Simpe solution: get an RF modulator.
> 
> Option 2, watch the podcasts on the Tivo with Desktop 2.4, tivo.net, or pytivo.


My dvd player is plugged into my RF modulator.

I tried the channel 1 thing and it did not work. On a whim, I tried channel 0 and it worked! (I am wondering if channel 1 is for s-video and 0 is for composite) But the problem now is that the audio is so low I have to turn the TV all the way up just to hear a whisper. I have the volume on the iPod turned all the way up. Still just a whisper.

I can not get tivo desktop to broadcast video. I also can not get the tivo to display the option for video. It only has pictures and music as options.


----------

